
Pussy Riot members freed from prison - rosser
http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2013/12/19/pussy-riot-members-freed-from-prison/4123959/
======
alekseynyc
They are still in prisons and are due to be released according to the amnesty
law that was passed. It may take up to six months for them to get out
according to the text of the law. Their sentences end in March, so it's
unclear at this point whether they will even benefit from the amnesty.

------
neduma
+1 Putin :-)

~~~
nilved
They were peaceful dissidents imprisoned by him for complaining about him.
Releasing them is good, but there is still all of that stuff they were
protesting about...

